# Magia General > El Mago del Mes >  Marzo'10: Michael Ammar

## Ritxi

Para este mes os tenemos preparado un mago muy conocido por todos Michael Ammar! 




Michael Ammar nació en Virginia Occidental, en una pequeña comunidad minera de Logan, el 25 de junio de 1956. Era el más pequeño de cuatro hermanos. Su familia dentro de sus negocios, contaba con una Tienda de magia, _Magic Mart,_ la cual continúa hoy en funcionamiento.

Comienza desde pequeño con su afición por la magia, cuando lee en una revista "_500 trucos por 25 centavos_", lo encargó y comenzó a realizar trucos, al poco tiempo de práctica, ya contaba con un gran repertorio mágico, y ya realizaba con trucos con palomas, e incluso con una joven ayudante, realizaba presentaciones para cumpleaños, fiestas, y pequeños eventos.

 

En 1983, después de mucho esmero y trabajo duro, Michael se incorporó a la competencia mágica del mundo presentandose para el "F.I.S.M." el cual se llevaba a cabo cada tres años en Europa.
Él viajó a Lausanne, Suiza y compitió contra magos de 22 diversos países y ganó la medalla de oro en Close-Up, siendo el segundo americano en 45 años que lo conseguía.

Él comenzó a publicar sus ideas a principios de los años 80 con títulos tales como "Encore I", "Encore II", "Encore III", Success & Magic", "Brainstorm in the Bahamas", y el siempre popular "The Topit Book". 
Después de FISM, él comenzó a visitar la costa del oeste e hizo de nuevos amigos, Dai Vernon, del cual aprendió mucho. Vernon, o "el profesor" como se le conocía en el mundo mágico, escribió la introducción al libro de Topit.

Durante los años 80 Michael trabajó en el Castillo Mágico en Hollywood, y "Esto es magia". Fue visto por un "cazador de talentos"Johnny Carson, de "The Tonight Show" en 1985.
Él apareció en "The Merv Griffin Show" diez veces, y de allí comenzó a recibir más reconocimiento por su talento y aparecer regularmente en la televisión.

En 1990, Michael se casó con Hannah en Austin, Tejas. Hannah viene de una de las familias más viejas de la magia, el clan "Willard The Wizard", con más de cinco generaciones de magos. Ella es una parte integral de magia de Michael Ammar.
En 1999, el compartimiento mágico nombró a Michael como uno de los "100 magos más influyentes del siglo".
El 28 de Noviembre del 2000, Michael y Hannah se convirtieron en padres de su primera hija, Savannah Grace.
Desde entonces, Michael ha publicado unos 40 vídeos y docenas de libros.




Fuente: Wikipedia

----------


## Ritxi

De entre sus Dvds, quizás la serie más famosa sea la "Easy to master.."

-Easy to master cards




-Easy to master thread miracles







P.D.- Para hacerse fan de M. Ammar en el Facebook clica aqui

----------


## falgaba

Michael Ammar  :Confused:  va si no lo conoce nadie !!! este americano simpático  que entre otras cosas
maneja el topit de una manera magistral...va !!  para que vamos hablar de el si en muchas de las rutinas clasicas ha innovado...va!! para que vamos a perder el tiempo hablando de él..Si total por ejemplo en una de las varias veces que ha venido a España puso de moda hacer rutinas en el suelo..y va ahora algun famosillo de la magia nacional y esplota la idea y aquí flipamos...va! total que vamos a decir si es un calvorote americano  :Confused: ....si yo y mi boina semos los mejores....
En fin , es uno de los magos actuales que se ha de tener en cuenta y de los que hacen de cosas sencillas ( aparentemente ) cosas autenticamente mágicas.

Salut i p....

----------


## Ming

Bueno... es muy triste que nadie nos pueda contar nada de él, la verdad, nadie le ha conocido y nos puede decir... aunque sea una tontería... ¡algo! :(

Como me gustan las rutinas de cubiletes...





PD. Falgaba... ¿Enfadado?  :001 07:

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo creo que Michael  Ammar es un claro ejemplo de triunfo por culpa del tesón.

 Fue alumno de Vernon como muchos sabréis, y el porpio Vernon decía que era un mal alumno, que le faltaba el talento que tenían otros alumnos. 

 Pero Ammar jamás se cansó de seguir practicando y amando la magia y al final, Vernon casi se traga sus palabras  :302: :

----------


## pableton

Quizá a Ammar le falta carisma, pero lo suple con buen hacer.

----------


## Ritxi

> Quizá a Ammar le falta carisma, pero lo suple con buen hacer.


Pablo, no estoy de acuerdo.

Creo que Ammar es de esos que caen bien y a la primera, sin ser cómico es gracioso.

Yo no lo he visto nunca en directo, solo en sus Dvds y allí hace una magia fácil y directa, yo he sacado muchas ideas de él

----------


## pableton

Yo también Ritxi, tengo su Easy to Master Card y es brutal. Tienes razón, cae bien, pero veo que tenga una gran personalidad. Parece un buen republicano que hace las cosas bien, sin destacar ni por arriba ni por abajo.

No sé si estoy cualificado para criticar a un maestro como prendiz de mago que soy, pero sí para criticar a un famoso como espectador.

Me parece muy bueno en la gama de los grises. Un ejemplo: yo adoro a David Regal y creo que le pasa algo parecido.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

A mí me encanta este mago. Me flipa su carisma (que creo que lo tiene), su elegancia y su saber estar. Sólo hay que ver su rutina de cubiletes. Tiene una presencia, un juego de miradas y de complicidad con el público que hay que tener en cuenta.

La construcción de sus rutinas es aco...ngojante. Además, me parece un mago que técnicamente es muy muy limpio.

Aunque ya se haya destacado, para mí la obra que más me ha "tocado" de él (no he podido leer su libro aún), y aunque me dé coraje que sea en dvd, es la siguiente, que creo que no la habéis puesto. MICHAEL AMMAR'S THE COMPLETE CUPS & BALLS VOL 1 &2.

Es una enciclopedia audovisual de una grandísima variedad de movimientos, teoría, historia y pases de cubiletes. Va de menos a más en un DVD en el que no se vale con explicar tan solo los movimientos, si no que nos aporta algo de cultura mágica, dándonos alguna noción de teoría de la magia (miradas, FD, lenguaje corporal, lenguaje verbal...). Una joyita para quien quiera iniciarse en el mundo de los cubiletes, y/o quien quiera refozar sus conocimientos sobre este objeto.

----------


## pableton

Va, lo retiro.

----------


## eidanyoson

No hace falta Pableton. Yo te entiendo aunque no estoy plenamente de acuerdo contigo; no en el carisma, pero si que le falta una chispa de algo que no sé que es...

 Me pasa lo mismo con Jorge blass, no discuto su amor a la magia, su técnica, su saber estar, su todo.

 Y sin embargo, creo que le falta un punto de complicidad con el público. Carisma, a este sí.  :302: 

 (Ahora me lloverán piedras).

----------


## Magnano

¡Piedra va!...    ...al tejado del vecino, no te preocupes eidan, creo que hay mucha gente que opina igual que tu respecto a estos magos

----------


## angelilliks

Siempre me acordaré cuando Gabi poníaa Ammar como ejemplo de la palabra hecha poesía en su rutina de billete firmado al limón (o carta, ahora no recuerdo).

Personalmente me encanta su trabajo con el topit y es una lástima que no lo haga todao igual.

----------


## Luis Vicente

No sé, igual echais en falta que no chillen o hagan el payaso. Nos han acostumbrado a eso. 

Para mí Michael Ammar es uno de los magos más influyentes de la última parte del siglo XX en magia de cerca. Y eso que no ha inventado casi nada. 

Me parece suficiente mérito. 

Estoy de acuerdo que hace juegos en sus DVD poco ensayados. Hay que vivir. Y eso les pasa a TODOS los magos (y humoristas) que salen demasiado en los medios de comuniación. En una semana no te da tiempo a dominar ni probar un número.

----------


## darigp

> No sé, igual hechais en falta que no chillen o hagan el payaso. Nos han acostumbrado a eso. 
> 
> Para mí Michael Ammar es uno de los magos más influyentes de la última parte del siglo XX en magia de cerca. Y eso que no ha inventado casi nada. 
> 
> Me parece suficiente mérito. 
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo que hace juegos en sus DVD poco ensayados. Hay que vivir. Y eso les pasa a TODOS los magos (y humoristas) que salen demasiado en los medios de comuniación. En una semana no te da tiempo a dominar ni probar un número.


Nadie discute su mérito. Solo se ha hecho un comentario sobre su carisma y yo me sumo, veo que le falta algo. Eso no significa que tenga que chillar o hacer el payaso. Rene Lavand ni chilla ni hace el payaso, ni Pepe Carrol ni muchos otros magos que al menos para mi tienen mucho mas carisma (Tampoco le veo mucho gancho a Jorge Blass y no por eso deja de ser un crack).

Aun con todo eso me gusta mucho Ammar. Aprovecho y os dejo un vídeo suyo.



Un saludo

----------


## eidanyoson

Luis Vicente no me refiero a que tengan que ser Tamariz 2. No voy por ahí.

Me encantan, Copperfield, o Lavand  y no saltan ni chillan por el escenario... por ejemplo.

No sé, no me refiero a lo bien que lo hagan, si no a la comunicación con el público. Con Ammar pienso que es un problema más simple, y es que no soy americano.

Quizá a un americano le pase lo mismo con Dámaso y no le llegue, por ejemplo. y eso no significa que sea malo (más quisiera ser yo la mitad de la mitad de un Rubiales o Miguel Gómez o Vicente Canuto, ejem  :Cool1: )

----------


## dagumolo

Ahhh cuantas cosas no he aprendido con este maestro!!!

La claridad en sus presentaciones, el dejar todo claro al profano de lo que se esta haciendo, todos sus consejos que da en sus DVDs son realmente valiosos. ahhh y esa risa que tiene va mas o menos asi: jejejejejeje con tonalidades de jijijiji. 

Algo que aprendi de el es tambien mostrar asombro cuando se muestra el resultado del efecto.

Para mi esta en mi top de los mejores magos de close up.

Y el que quiera iniciarse con los cubiletes, sus videos son los mejores, todos los movimientos se hacen por alguna razon, la misdirection, la atencion que se debe manejar del publico, en fin... es un maestro!!!

Aqui les dejo los "Michael Ammar facts", es que el es el Chuck Norris de la magia jajaja:

1) Ammar puede hacer el corte charlier con una carta
2) Ammar puede hacer la mezcla a una mano con las cartas dentro del estuche...con el celofan aun puesto!!!
3)Ammar puede hacer una cascada con 52 mazos de cartas.
4) cuando michael ammar hace "la carta en el techo", lo hace a la interperie.
5)Ammar una vez reto a todos los magos a que lo igualaran o superaran. Hoy en dia lo conocemos como FISM.  
6)Puede hacer una rutina de carta ambiciosa con una sola carta
7)No necesita cambiar una baraja para hacerla cambiar de color, simplemente ahorca la baraja roja hasta que queda azul.
8)Cuando michael ammar perfecciona un efecto, se arranca un solo cabello de su cabeza.
9)Michael ammar es la razon del por qué Jay sankey es calvo
10)Al michael ammar nacer, tenia un pequeño FP en su pulgar.

Pueden ver mas aca http://www.ammarfacts.com/

----------


## Iban

Hay una frase que Ammar ha heredado de Vernon y seguido a rajatabla:

*"Confusión no es magia".*

A pesar de Vernon, Ammar, a mi entender, tiene una compostura ante el público, excelente. No es estridente, pero tampoco es gris. Es... no demuestra esfuerzo con lo que hace (qué diferente de Bill Malone); de alguna manera, da la sensación de "esto que a ti te flipa, es mi pan nuestro de cada día".

----------


## Iban

Contradiciendo una vez más el mito de que Vernon pensaba que Ammar era un poco patán, aquí va la historia de las "*Shadow Coins*" de Ammar.

El *efecto* consiste en cuatro monedas que, una vez examinadas, son puestas sobre el suelo. El mago se arrodilla junto a ellas y, agitando las manos sobre las monedas (a unos veinte centímetros) de manera que la su sombra pase sobre ellas, consigue que las monedas se vayan reuniendo, una a una.

Cuando en *1993* Ammar publica este juego, *15 años* después de haber empezado a hacerlo cuenta lo siguiente:

Allá por *1978* lo utilizó como carta de presentación ante *John Cornelius*. Éste, al verlo, cogió a aquél flacucho y se lo llevó en aquella convención, de mesa en mesa, pidiendo a Michael que lo repitiese en todos los casos. Más tarde, en un seminario en Las Vegas, John le pidió a Michael que hiciese eta rutina para *Vernon*. Era la primera vez que se veían. Y, desde ese momento, cada vez que se acercaba un mago nuevo, Vernon le decía _"¡Tienes que ver el truco que hace este chico en el suelo!"._

Años más tarde, Ammar conoció a *Ted*, el hijo de Vernon. entre muchos de los juegos que le hizo, estaba este "Shadow Coins". El comentario de Ted fue: "¡_Este es el efecto más mágico que he visto nunca!"_ (¿os imagináis, siendo quien era su padre?). A partir de entonces, cada vez que se juntaban Ammar y Vernon, éste último le saludaba siempre diciéndole: "¿Sabes que mi chico, Ted, dice que ese juego tuyo es *la cosa más mágica* que ha visto en toda su vida?".

----------


## marcoCRmagia

> Aunque ya se haya destacado, para mí la obra que más me ha "tocado" de él (no he podido leer su libro aún), y aunque me dé coraje que sea en dvd, es la siguiente, que creo que no la habéis puesto. MICHAEL AMMAR'S THE COMPLETE CUPS & BALLS VOL 1 &2.


  yo tengo esos 2 dvds de hecho con esos es como he aprendido lo q se de cups & balls son bastante buenos

y en cuanto a lo del carisma, a mi me parece que aunque el es un poco serio tiene lo que es necesario para entretener al publico, me parece muy bueno

----------


## rubiales

> Hay una frase que Ammar ha heredado de Vernon y seguido a rajatabla:
> 
> *"Confusión no es magia".*
> 
> ......


¡Uiiiissss! ¡No sigamos por ahí... que con esa frase, no estoy yo muy de acuerdo y nos desviamos del hilo principal!

----------


## Magnano

> ¡Uiiiissss! ¡No sigamos por ahí... que con esa frase, no estoy yo muy de acuerdo y nos desviamos del hilo principal!


Pues abre un nuevo hilo y nos desviamos todo lo que quieras, que eso me interesa  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

> ¡Uiiiissss! ¡No sigamos por ahí... que con esa frase, no estoy yo muy de acuerdo y nos desviamos del hilo principal!


Entro al quite y abro un hilo en 

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=25330

para que podamos desviarnos a placer

----------


## pableton

No sé, lo del carisma no tiene para mí nada que ver ni con energía, ni con estridencia ni con seriedad, es algo más de piel, más químico, más intangible... 

Pero creo que he patinado y que es injusto. Después de decir eso me puse a repasar a Ammar y encontré, cómo no, cosas estupendas. Y lo que me queda por descubrir.

Yo sólo tengo el easy master card  :Mad1:

----------


## Moss

> . Y lo que me queda por descubrir.


Estoy contigo. 

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=20077

----------


## rafa cama

Yo le ví hace un par de años en una conferencia (a ver si encuentro la foto que nos hicimos) y desde luego no le encontré falto de comunicación con el público. Y desde luego, un manejo, una cosa...

Ver (o mejor, no ver) su espectacular manejo del topit, poder revisar el topit que usa, las shadow coins, los roll-over-aces... fue una caña.

Eso sí, a lo mejor es que estamos acostumbrados a verlo en videos con público que ya nos conocemos como si fueran familia...

No sé, a mí no me parece que no conecte. Para nada.

Un abrazo.

----------


## roma

Yo creo que la mayoría conocemos a M Ammar por sus videos. Por lo que me gustaría añadir a lo que se ha dicho que para mí fue un descubrimiento velo en directo. Muy profesional, muy atento con la gente. Muy preparado todo. Una conferencia muy buena. Me pegué un viaje creo que a Bilbao y mereció la pena. Muy mágico. Yo creo que es uno de los grandes magos vivos. Gana en directo.  La sonrisa siempre en su cara, en fin, yo quedé encantado. Y tuve la sensación de ver algo único.
Un saludo.

----------


## Inherent

El hecho de que a algunos no os convenza, es tema de vuestro subconsciente: aunque no os habéi s parado a pensarlo, m. ammar es ned flanders sin peluca :D

Bromas aparte, a mí me regalaron su DVD "the complete introduction to Coin Magic", y creo que es de lo mejorcito de material para empezar numismagia, me gusta la manera que tiene de explicar y exponer las técnicas. Como mago no sé, pero como instructor me parece muy bueno.

----------


## pableton

¡¡¡Eso es justo lo que me pasa!!!

Anoche me quedé hasta las 3 de la mañana con Michael Ammar. Y la compañía que me hizo el tío.

Eso sí, dentro de su chaqueta caben dos como él.

----------


## ILUSIONISME

Nacido en Charleston, WV. Criado en la pequeña comunidad minera de carbón de Logan, WV. Él es el más joven de cuatro hijos de A.S. "Buddy" Ammar y Betty Ammar.

Michael fue introducido por primera vez a la magia cuando vio un anuncio en la parte posterior de un libro de historietas, "250 trucos por 25 centavos". Él envió su cuarto, y recibió un catálogo de venta por correo. Vivia en un estado que no tenía una tienda de magia, Michael pidió algunos trucos a través del catálogo y comenzó un viaje por la magia. No mucho después, se encontró con un colega del Oeste de Virginia, Bill Smith, quien le ayudó en la magia.

Michael creó un acto - incorporó palomas, union de los anillos y otros clásicos stand-up de magia. Usaba una camisa de volantes, actuó en shows locales  en su área. En 1976 y 1977, fue nombrado Mago del Año por los Mountain State Mystics. Poco después, Michael se le pidió llevar a cabo su acto en la etapa MagiFest en Columbus, OH. 
Después de una desastrosa actuación, Michael dio sus palomas y toda su magia al director de escena. Pero no todo estaba perdido, se encontró de nuevo con el amor a la magia, y decidió no abandonar por completo, pero a su vez su enfoque se volvió a la manipulación.
Mientras asistía a la Universidad de West Virginia, Michael continuó perfeccionando la práctica de su magia (incluso durante la clase). Como estudiante, Michael frecuentemente actuaba en el campus de la universidad en "La Taberna Tick Blue". Para alivio de sus padres, se graduó con un título en Negocios en 1978. El padre de Michael era dueño inmobiliaria de Bonanza Steak y tenía la esperanza de Michael seguiria funcionando el negocio familiar después de la universidad. Michael le pidió a sus padres unos pocos años para demostrar que podía hacerlo bien en la magia y se puso a trabajar.

En 1977 y 1978, logró el primer lugar en manipulación en la Southern Coast Sleight-of-Hand Competition. También en 1978, Michael ganó el primer lugar en manipulación de la Society of American Magicians.
En 1980, Michael fue invitado a actuar en el Castillo Mágico en Hollywood, CA una actuación por la que fue nominado como Visitante Mago del Año. El mismo año, fue nominado para conferenciante del Año. En 1981, ganó el premio del castillo al Mago del Año en Close-Up. Su palabra se estaba realizando; Michael Ammar fue una gran estrella en ascenso.

En 1982, Michael ganó el Master of Magic premio de la Townhouse Magic en Nueva York. Más tarde, ese mismo año, logro competir con magos de 22 países, se convirtió en el segundo estadounidense en los 45 años de historia del evento al ganar la medalla de oro en el Mundial de manipulación en el 15o Congreso Mundial de Magia (FISM) en Lausana, Suiza.

En 1983, Michael volvió a hacer historia, convirtiéndose en la persona más joven en ganar el mejor conferenciante del año del Castillo Magico . en 1984, se convirtió en el primer mago en ganar en dos categorías separadas: Profesor del Año y Close-Up Mago del Año. Además, en 1985, el Castillo lo nombró Mejor Parlour Magician of the Year.

Michael se trasladó desde West Virginia a Los Angeles en 1983, lo que le permite estar más cerca de su amigo y mentor, Dai Vernon ( "El Profesor"). Fue en 1984, en una fiesta de cumpleaños de Dai Vernon, que Michael conoció a su futura esposa, Hannah Tucker - la hija del mago, Frances Willard.

Alrededor de este tiempo, Michael llamó la atención de Johnny Carson un entusiasta de la magia. Johnny invitó a Michael a atuar en "The Tonight Show" en dos ocasiones: 1983 y 1984.

Merv Griffin invitó a Michael a actuar en "The Merv Griffin Show" diez veces, y los créditos de televisión de Michael abarcan todo el mundo, desde Rusia a Corea, Japón a Gran Bretaña. Michael ha aparecido en "International Magic Awards", "The Worlds Greatest Living Magicians", "CNN Headline News", y el World's Greatest Magic Tricks Ever". Su último especial, el efecto de  Los cubiletes, estan clasificados por encima de Houdini.

Uno de los aspectos más importantes de la carrera de Michael ha sido su influencia como un maestro de la magia. Probablemente ha enseñado más magia para magos que nadie.

----------

